# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica >  Hoz seca

## iberico

El rio Hoz Seca es un afuente del Tajo (cuando se unen estos dos rios, el Tajo no lleva ni una décima parte de agua que el Hoz Seca) éstas fotitos son por la parte de Peralejos de las Truchas, Una presa que tiene el Hoz Seca, un poco antes de unirse al Tajo y la otra del Hoz Seca.

  

Salu222222222

----------


## perdiguera

Está bien lo del nombre hoz seca cuando lleva más agua que el Tajo.
Bonitas imágenes de una zona muy bonita en donde se come muy bien, pero que muy bien.
Gracias ibérico.

----------


## REEGE

Un saludo y darte las gracias por las fotos y que gran lugar aunque... Que frío, que hace por allí... Yo estuve en Valverde de los Arroyos y disfruté de lo lindo aunque me quede con muchas ganas de ir a ese sitio...

----------


## No Registrado

Algunas personas opinan que el auténtico Tajo es el Hoz Seca. Aunque los que no están de acuerdo aducen motivos de la antiguedad del cauce, etc...

Buscando se puede encontrar algo sobre eso.

----------

